# Did anyone see "Hulk"?



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I just finished watching Hulk on DVD this evening. At first I was a little skeptical about watching this movie because of all the bad reviews but I must say I was pleasantly surprised. It was a more character driven story which is unusual for a comic book movie. I was expecting another "Spider Man" but instead got an interesting emotional ride.

By the way, as far as the picture and sound, both are great! The subwoofer really gets a good workout.


----------



## marko (Jan 9, 2003)

I didn't have high expectations when I went to see it in the theater, but I really enjoyed the movie. A little long, but picked up enough to be quite worthwhile.b


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

The problem with the "Hulk", which I enjoyed too. Was that it was billed as a summer action movie. The kiddies got bored because the big green guy doesn't show up until a good hour into the film.

I loved a lot of the scene transtions that gave you some of that comic book feel.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

invaliduser88 said:


> I loved a lot of the scene transtions that gave you some of that comic book feel.


I totally agree with you. To me, the scene transitions and split screen format were very well executed. When they were moving the Hulk to the underground desert facility, it took just a matter of seconds to show the layout of the facility, how he was being moved, where he was going, and about how long it took. I like movies that can show large amounts of information in a very short time. The sign of a good director.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

It's a Ang Lee film. What were you expecting?


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

Good things -
- CGI Hulk looked great
- Sam Elliott
- Jennifer Connelly :heybaby: :love1: :dance:

Not so good things -
- Eric Bana
- Nick Nolte
- completely wasted "The Absorbing Man" gimmick
- ending seemed tacked-on, like they just threw it together

Hope for the next one -
- we still have The Abomination and The Leader as villains
- focus on the action, now that the character is established (a la X-Men). Hulk SMASH !!!


----------



## Halfsek (Oct 29, 2002)

I liked it because it finally forced me to get a big 'ol 50" plasma.  Okay, it was the rude people in the audiene, but still...

I enjoyed it. After the subwoofer comment, I'll definitely see it again. I wanna hear it at hom.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

i didn't see "hulk", but on occassion, my children have made me see "green"....


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Most disappointing DVD I bought this year.

About 25 minutes is interesting for the 9 year old and rest is boring. 

It did give me a new appreciation for how good a job Sam Raimi did with Spiderman.


----------



## Halfsek (Oct 29, 2002)

Sam Raimi rocks.
His take on J. Jonah Jamison was hilarious.

Added to that, he likes to use his brother (forgot his name- and I assume it's his brother) and Mr. Bubba Ho-Tep himself- Bruce Campbell.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

brother is ted raimi


----------



## marko (Jan 9, 2003)

BobMurdoch said:


> Most disappointing DVD I bought this year.
> 
> About 25 minutes is interesting for the 9 year old and rest is boring.
> 
> It did give me a new appreciation for how good a job Sam Raimi did with Spiderman.


Weird how people appreciate things differently. I thought the Hulk was quite a bit better than spiderman (well Hulk ending wasnt very good).


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

If it was a single episode of a TV series (a la Bill Bixby), it would have been fine.

Unfortunately, this was supposed to be a big popcorn flick for the masses that both 10 year olds and adults could get into. On that front it was a failure.

The fact that it opened big and quickly flamed out proves my point.


----------



## RichW (Mar 29, 2002)

I'm getting it as this month's selection of my DVD club. It should be here in time for next weekend's viewing. 

I almost opted out of it based upon the fact that it didn't do well in the movie houses. Thanks to the somewhat positive comments here, i am looking forward to it a bit more. As the winter rains approach, I have a nice inventory of DVDs, books, and audio books to occupy the time I would otherwise spend in the woods or on the beach.


----------

